# do i need a coach?



## ohiorick (May 29, 2010)

CX season is over. This year I have lost 55 pounds and would like to actually do better than next to last in next year's CX races. I'm 58 and at 185 pounds, feel pretty good. Would a coach be a good investment for me at this time? Or should I wait for a few months? Looking for input. Thanks


----------



## DMH2979 (May 24, 2011)

The short answer is, in my opinion, it depends. How long have you been riding? Training? Have you trained with structure? Read what you can about training? 

It seems to me that if you have just started riding/racing/training seriously, just doing some good structure with specific workouts will get you pretty far. No need to spend the money on a coach. You will continue to make pretty drastic improvements.

If, on the other hand, you find that you've been doing lots of reading, structured training over the years and have just sort of hit a roadblock/plateau, than a coach may be helpful. I think a coach becomes valuable once you've exhausted self-coaching possibilities. And now, unlike 5-10 years ago, there are tons of online resources . . .

My own personal history of having a coach is mixed. When I first started racing, I did not have one (pre-power days -- just HRM) and made some pretty quick gains. I went up the category ladder with relative ease and sort of wanted to take 2-4 years prior to graduate school to see how good I could be (I didn't want to look back when I was older and think I really should have given it a shot). It was then I got a PM and a coach (this was in 1999) and was coached for 5 years. It helped tremendously. 

I found a coach helped in 2 significant ways. 1) It put a leash on me as, like many cyclist, I tend to lean toward over training. 2) If weather, sickness, or fatigue screwed up my schedule, a coach can be helpful to rework things to make all fit in place.

I then went for a number of years without a coach, but I was in graduate school and just racing locally, not nationally and had different priorities in life. I took my old schedules and sort of tweaked them. I had enough baseline knowledge at that point to know what works and doesn't and what is smart to do and not.

Now I have a pretty busy schedule and have a coach again. I find it is helpful now as I don't have the time or the desire to analyze my power files and I need to use my time on the bike to maximum benefit. I also found that a lot has changed in coaching since I last had a coach and my current coach has worked to disabuse me of my "old ways" (big, big hours . . . 

I only write my personal experience as it might help you make your decision . ..


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Too Old*



ohiorick said:


> ...would like to actually do better than next to last in next year's CX races. I'm *58*


I would say that at age 58 you are kind of screwed assuming you are new to racing. The newbie catagory is filled with youngsters whose bodies can do so much more than us old folks with regards to training, recovery, flexibity, mending... plus you throw in the sandbaggers and I am not sure coaching is going to significantly move you up the pack. The Masters categories are filled with guys you have years of racing and while their bodies may be aging they are filled with a wealth of knowledge and skill accumulated from years of experience that you simply cannot learn in a season. 

Look at your weaknesses and train to turn make them better. Of course if you have some specific goals or specific weaknesses you need help with then perhaps.


----------



## jake21 (Jul 29, 2005)

I say get a coach. A local physical trainer who knows how to train sport specific.

J


----------



## CHT (Mar 1, 2001)

DMH2979 said:


> Now I have a pretty busy schedule and have a coach again. I find it is helpful now as I don't have the time or the desire to analyze my power files and I need to use my time on the bike to maximum benefit. I also found that a lot has changed in coaching since I last had a coach and my current coach has worked to disabuse me of my "old ways" (big, big hours . . .


I'm in my first year of working with a coach and this is the primary reason why. Plus, I have a tendency to work on what I'm good at, and shy away from my weaknesses. Working with a coach has forced me to focus on my weaknesses which has only made me faster. Also, as a masters racer I had to get much smarter about my training and recovery, and a coach helps me focus (make every workout count!). 

As to the comment above about age, I would not let your age stop you. If your goal is to be faster and more competitive, then go for it - with or without a coach. I have not been racing for decades and race masters. I'm very competitive in both masters and non-masters, and have been getting faster and fitter every year. When I pin a number on, I race to get on the podium and don't care if the guys I'm lining up with are 25 or 65. Sure, it's very difficult to beat with the younger guys who are just passing through my category, but it's not always the fasters racer that wins or lands in the top ten or whatever else is your goal. However, for my region it is correct to say that 40+ masters is often the fastest field out there other than P/1/2/3.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

What are your goals? "Doing better" is a start but is probably not specific enough. Talk to a reputable coach and see what he/she says. Get an idea for yourself if what they are saying is reasonable/achievable. Then make an informed decision.


----------



## ohiorick (May 29, 2010)

DMH2979 said:


> The short answer is, in my opinion, it depends. How long have you been riding? Training? Have you trained with structure? Read what you can about training?
> 
> It seems to me that if you have just started riding/racing/training seriously, just doing some good structure with specific workouts will get you pretty far. No need to spend the money on a coach. You will continue to make pretty drastic improvements.
> ..


I am far from new to cycling. Been riding a bike since I was 7 or 8 yrs old. I spend a lot of time on our tandem with my wife, usually 2 to 3000 miles a yr. I find that when ride alone, I am very happy to do 20 miles and can do it in just over an hour. I have never raced, and that may be a dis advantage. I enjoyed the cx races that I did this year and would like to get better at it. I have a Comp u Trainer and use it to stay in shape, but I have never really follow any "program" to target any defined goals. Maybe I just need to lay in a plan and follow it. Just wondering if a coach would be worth the cost as far as setting goals and keeping on track.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

A good coach can take a ton of guess work out of the general structure of what you need to do to reach a peak (for you that would be late in the season for cx). Taking out the guess work means better time management which for us older guys is worth more than money imho. I could go on but, if you know what your strengths and limiters are (specifically) and how to train then in a way that improves your performance at a specific time then go solo. Including myself, most don't have much of clue and would benefit from coaching. I'm referring to guys who train with a peak in mind.

As with any profession there are good coaches and not so good coaches. There are also good athletes and not so good athletes. It's a two way street where knowledge, communication and dedication need to come together for the best results.

I'd recommend giving a coach a try for one full season. Not just a few months prior to your first race. Give them a chance to get to know you and how to best help you.


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

woodys737 said:


> i'd recommend giving a coach a try for one full season. Not just a few months prior to your first race. Give them a chance to get to know you and how to best help you.


+1
...


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

ohiorick said:


> do i need a coach?


Absolutely. Yes. Kinda. Maybe. Possibly not. Signs point to no. Waste of money.

Pick your answer.

There are lots of books out there with training plans and solid information on how to reach specific cycling and health goals. I think I have them all. I have yet to read one and directly apply the concepts from the book exactly as the author intended, because I'm not wired that way. 

At this point, I need an actual human telling me when and how to work out, and their reasoning behind it. I need to have a person to bouce ideas and questions off of, while feeling like someone is watching to make sure I stay on track. Life gets in the way all too easily for me, and feeling like I would be letting someone down (besides myself) by falling off the wagon is a powerful motivator for me. When I do slip, they can also adjust the program to minimize the impact. The dynamic nature appeals to me.

That said, there will likely come a time when I will finally grasp the concepts (I'm a little slow) and can do it more or less for myself, but for now it's well worth the money for me. The gains I've made are quantum leaps beyond what I was making on my own, primarily because there was an actual, engineered "plan" and I stuck to it. Find a coach that you can connect with and truly understands your goals and how to achieve them. Certification levels are very nice (I have a few coaching certifications myself for various sports), but if the coach can't connect with and motivate you, you're wasting your money.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I think you should just ride more. Watch what you eat. Rest when you feel tired. Push it on the Saturday ride when you feel good. Do some long rides with groups.


----------



## ohiorick (May 29, 2010)

Alex_Simmons/RST said:


> +1
> ...





Alaska Mike said:


> At this point, I need an actual human telling me when and how to work out, and their reasoning behind it. I need to have a person to bouce ideas and questions off of, while feeling like someone is watching to make sure I stay on track. Life gets in the way all too easily for me, and feeling like I would be letting someone down (besides myself) by falling off the wagon is a powerful motivator for me. When I do slip, they can also adjust the program to minimize the impact. The dynamic nature appeals to me.
> 
> Find a coach that you can connect with and truly understands your goals and how to achieve them. Certification levels are very nice (I have a few coaching certifications myself for various sports), but if the coach can't connect with and motivate you, you're wasting your money.


Thanks for the tips, I think you guys hit it right on the head. I just feel like having someone to give me some kind of plan and keep me on it will increase my overall fitness level. If I can find a coach that does not cost an arm and a leg, I'm going to give it a try. :thumbsup:


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

I say get a coach.......Theres a lot of trial and error with self training which wastes time IMO.


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

ohiorick said:


> If I can find a coach that does not cost an arm and a leg, I'm going to give it a try. :thumbsup:


I've only got one leg left but still went better with a coach 

We are probably not the cheapest, but are high quality:
RST Sport Solutions – People Performance People


----------



## rwgunn3 (Nov 19, 2011)

What does a coach cost anyway? As a relative newbie, I personally have no problem picking off the "low hanging fruit" so to speak (I hate that term...), but I feel there will be a point in the future where I will probably need to turn to a professional for assistance.

Thanks,

R


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

rwgunn3 said:


> What does a coach cost anyway? As a relative newbie, I personally have no problem picking off the "low hanging fruit" so to speak (I hate that term...), but I feel there will be a point in the future where I will probably need to turn to a professional for assistance.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> R


It depends...Anywhere from $75 a month to $400+

It depends on the coach and the level of coaching you are purchasing, whether it's one on one, local or online...


----------



## ohiorick (May 29, 2010)

Well, the search continues. I called a local coach and he set up a time to meet, then blew it off. Set up another time and blew that one too. Finally decided that he was too busy to coach me and provided some links to a few other local guys. $150.00 a month. More than I want to invest this early in the game. Can anyone suggest any good books to get me started on a good training plan?


----------



## ohiorick (May 29, 2010)

okay, 
met with a real cycling coach and decided that I was worth the investment. I signed up for his services and will be starting my training in 2012. Looking to increase my fitness level this year and do better in some CX races.


----------



## Todd_H (Nov 20, 2009)

ohiorick said:


> okay,
> met with a real cycling coach and decided that I was worth the investment. I signed up for his services and will be starting my training in 2012. Looking to increase my fitness level this year and do better in some CX races.


Congrats on loosing 55 pounds! I've been told the off season is the most important time to have a coach, so you will probably kill it next fall.


----------



## johnblue2 (Jan 3, 2012)

yeah you should have to get coach for effective results to loose your weight because coach has lot of experience and he or she will guide you better than you can do self base.


----------

